# Help getting MMJ card in Colorado at 18?



## chikalaki (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive been dreaming of getting my medical card since I was like 13 and Im 17 now. My 18th birthday is in 2 weeks, I called a local doctor that doesn't require previous medical paper work that a few dispensaries recommended. Anywhoo the only appointment she had in December is the day after my birthday so im going in there asking for my card right after I turn 18 lol. I have NOTHING wrong with me and I have never been to a legit doctor. I am going to complain about back problems and how ive grown up holistically with no prescription drugs an id rather take an edible then eat a harmful-addictive pill. I am also having my chiropractors fax over my previous appointments where my backs hurt. Any suggestions or insight or help please?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 20, 2012)

Those of us who do have something wrong pretty much think people who screw the system mess it up for everybody who needs it. But go right ahead. What a dream.


----------



## chikalaki (Nov 20, 2012)

You must be lonely or something. Do you have nothing better to do then be unhelpful and retarded? 1. Your a CA mmj patient and im positive the guidelines there to get one are different then CO. 2. Weeds fucking legal for rec use. Oh sorry not for you 3. Im not messing shit up, weeds been legal for about 10 years, NO ONE WITH A SERIOUS HEALTH PROBLEM IS GOING TO RELY ON MARIJUANA. IF YOU BREAK YOUR LEG YOU GO GET VICODIN


----------



## cmantis (Nov 22, 2012)

If it is legal and there is nothing wrong with you why do you want your medical card?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2013)

chikalaki said:


> You must be lonely or something. Do you have nothing better to do then be unhelpful and retarded? 1. Your a CA mmj patient and im positive the guidelines there to get one are different then CO. 2. Weeds fucking legal for rec use. Oh sorry not for you 3. Im not messing shit up, weeds been legal for about 10 years, NO ONE WITH A SERIOUS HEALTH PROBLEM IS GOING TO RELY ON MARIJUANA. IF YOU BREAK YOUR LEG YOU GO GET VICODIN


I know this thread is older and I'm going to bump it but these kind of people piss me off. Stop ruining it for us, and by us I mean the people that actually believe in the medical properties of this plant. It's not just something we use to get high. We grow some of the finest herb possible and not the dirt shit that you guys put into your lungs everyday.Seriously you have no idea how many people with a serious health problem are use MMJ to help them out. Get a life dude and grow up! Your what 18 and I can guarantee that you are just wanting to get fucked up and it's people like your my sir that are ruining the system for us! So before your come here and disrespect some of us elders watch your lip and quit making it impossible for this plant to become legal on a federal level.


----------



## laced23z (Jan 5, 2013)

Funny how we med card holders really think that medical mj is for medical purpose this shit is just a process to get it legal so u should just get off ur high horse and realize that way more people use mj as rec than any of us that have a med card for a liget reason just b happy that u we can even have it period and quit knockin other peeps tryin to get in on it yo hatin is just fuckin stupid


----------



## Budwolf77 (Jan 17, 2013)

ya got a lotta nerve kid. If you been getting it anyway wtf. I agree with the majority. Don't be a shithead. Are go fuck yourself up and be legit


----------



## mousebuddha (Jan 17, 2013)

kid is 17 years old and doesn't know any better . Fuck all wrong medically with the majority just wanting to get high like the rest. Really, give the kid a break and stop being sad, boring old bastards with nothing better to do than be critical. Good luck kid, ignore the haters and old mouth farters who are jealous .......Grow , get high ,enjoy your life.


----------

